# Best flea treatment? Advice please xx



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry about repeat questions - i'm sure this has been asked a million times but...

Could anyone advise me on the best flea/mite/etc etc treatment?

Baffled about what to get. I have a combi from vet but can't find it in the shops.

I really don't know what i'm supposed to be using and what is the best, longest lasting and most effective option.

Thank you xx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I only treat my dogs if there is a problem, flea treatments are essentially toxic chemicals and I limit my dogs exposure to this kind of thing as much as I can 
I just maintain good hygiene, grooming and hoover lots.

Vets have brainwashed many owners into thinking we should be spraying, injecting and dropping heaven knows what on our pets every three months. I just don't buy into it!

That said, some owners will need to use preventative measures, say if they have cats too that go outdoors. There are healthier alternatives which might negate the need for chemicals or at least reduce it 

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use Revolution. It's a spot on treatment that is for fleas, mites, ticks and heartworm. It's once a month and I don't have to worry. We have fleas so bad here that mine can and will get them in the dead of winter. No, they are not in my house, they are in the mulch that surrounds the house. It's crazy. I never thought dogs could get fleas in the winter. They aren't covered in them, I'm just talking one or two randomly. It still freaks me out so I use this every month of the year and the heartworm is handled also. It's by prescription and costs around 11-15 a month per animal. It goes by weight also. I use the 1-10 lb. size. Good luck. Lots of people on here have great success with their treatments.

Barbara, I agree with you and if I could, I wouldn't use it, but we don't seem to have a choice here.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm treating my 2 dogs with Frontline Plus. Minnie and Tottsie are just one year old , so they were on it for the first time, last season and it worked beautifully, no signs of fleas. We dont need it in the winter, i'm going to start there first application Today. then i'm undecided if i want to give it to them monthly or wait longer because the package says it can control fleas up to 3 months. for tick control or lice control it needs to be given once a month. or if theres a high risk of reinfestation of fleas to give once a month.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have had an infestation in the past so I know first hand what can happen if your not careful. I use Frontline Plus but I only do so at the begining of March and only on my larger breeds that are outside a lot. I dont use anything on Yoshi and Chibi unless I see a flea. I stop the treatments in the middle of Fall when it starts getting colder again. ;-)


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shall I just not bother then? I seen a little black thing crawling in Ollie's fur the other night - so I immediately got him and Jack in the bath and washed them in anti flea shampoo and they seems clear now.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We use Advantage all year round bc we are back and forth between FL and NC. We do it about every 6 weeks though instead of every 4 because it lasts longer than they say.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, I live in Florida, which means we have fleas all year round. It never gets cold enough for them to die... plus we have sand underneath our grass which houses the perfect environment for them to live. 

We use Advantage... it actually works pretty well for us. I'm interested in trying Comfortis, though, which is a pill.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Unfortunately, I live in Florida, which means we have fleas all year round. It never gets cold enough for them to die... plus we have sand underneath our grass which houses the perfect environment for them to live.
> 
> We use Advantage... it actually works pretty well for us. I'm interested in trying Comfortis, though, which is a pill.


That's why we have to teat year round bc of FL. I'm interested in the Comfortis too but I can't really find much info/study to prove that it's safe, not harmful.


----------



## michellell (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 4 cats and use frontline on them every 4 weeks. I will use frontline on Bear too when he is a bit older. The cats go in and out when they please and you never know what they are picking up.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Garlic tablets are supposed to be good.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I use K9 Advantix year round especially here in FL but also back when we lived in WA (a relatively cold area year round if you're not familiar). It kills fleas, ticks and mosquitoes and it works like a charm for us.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Apple Cider Vinegar on their food is also supposed to be a natural flea repellent.

I too only put Frontline on my dogs every 6 weeks instead of 4.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Revolution here! If you want to just treat for just fleas then Advantix is rated #1 for that. We had a seminar at our clinic for this and they did test with dogs infested with fleas and Advantix rated #1 and second was Revolution and sorry guy but last on the list was indeed Frontline!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Only use Advantix if you do not have cats. Advantix can be very dangerous for cats even if just around another pet that is treated.

Last on the list or not, I am sticking with my Frontline, LOL! I have had no reactions with it and I havent seen a flea since using it so it works for me


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

We use Frontline for the cat which always seems to work although she finds it really unpleasant and sulks for the rest of the day....

If you don't want to use chemicals then maybe a flea collar? 
I have also heard of dog biscuits that have a natural flea repellant but not sure if that works or not.

Heres a link for an online 'drug' store, its quite a bit cheaper than the vets to.
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Canine-Chemist/products/407/


----------

